# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  "There is nothing that I don't cherish"

## AURON

10 May 2009

I'm at some movie set and I've been taking pictures of myself in this one scene.  There are futuristic cars and cop cars all around.  Those kind that look like electric razors.  I'm wearing solid blue BDU uniform, with no pattern, and those big aviator shades.  I don't belong in the movie, but I wanted to take a couple of pictures to show my friends.  When i take the pictures, it goes to a third person view, and I can rotate around my self.  One picture even had me flying.

One of those tourists  shuttles drive by, and I'm about to get on.  And moments before I hop on, some beautiful woman taps me on the shoulder and asks me was I looking at another girl.  I told her "no, I saw one of my friends on that thing and I was going to meet up with him".  She said "you were looking at the girl in blue".  I looked for the girl in blue, and when I spotted her, I was totally unimpressed.  And I told her the same thing, and thought to myself "she's not going to believe me".  She crossed her arms, pouted, and said "I don't believe you".  (I'm good at guessing peoples next sentences, so I may need to start RCing when it happens)  Instead of trying to explain everything, I sort of walked off, but she followed me.  Moments later, another tourist shuttle came by, and I jumped on it.  She was still on the sidewalk, and I told her to hop on.   Without warming this thing comes to a grinding halt right on the sidewalk, and I felt like yelling "You know this crap doesn't have seat belts right lady"?! 

I kept it to myself and the girl hopped on beside me.she wore a long black dress that had a black top, and her dark curly hair came down to her waist.   She looked like she was beautiful, and she knew it.  We arrived at another spot, and she wanted us to get off.  We walked in a building that had maroon valuer carpeting, and those rope chains found at movie theaters.  I believe we were supposed to go to a concert, but it was too late.   She turned around and left, but there were these pictures that kept my attention...I cant remember what they were now, but I got tired of following this smoking hot woman, with an attitude that dropped her down to a four out of ten.

I left the building, and she was telling me to take the next shuttle back to our rooms where we can change clothes.  She started asking me what was I going to wear, and I told her the most high class stuff I bought with me were khakis, and a black button up.   She decided she was going to dress down, and she wanted me to keep wearing the same thing.  I told her I needed to change because I needed a shower anyway.  We got to a place that looked like the back of my house, and my clothes weren't finished drying, and I left.

I see Chuck Norris in one of his old movies...but I'm there.  We're in this dojo, and he's wearing an all white gi, and he has long straight hair.  He was challenging someone there, but he wasn't a member of this place.  I walked in on the tail end of it, and Chuck had some guy in a head lock.  They stopped, and some old Asian guy asked me to follow him.  He was wearing some black and gold outfit, and even though he was old....he had a presence that he'd totally kick my ass if I tried him. 

We walked into a back room, which happened to be there house, and his wife asked me if I wanted tea.  I said yes, and she asked me which style.  I said "American".  And the mood suddenly changed.  The lady reached into the freezer, and grabbed a bag of ice, and she kept dropping it on the floor to break it up.  She did it lifelessly, as if she had other things on her mind.  The old guy comes up to me, and said that I must duel his daughter.  I guess I disrespected the dojo or something...but I have no choice at the matter.

I meet her at the previous area, and most of the students are gone.  She's wearing a white gi, and has her hair in a bun.  She's wielding a pole sword, and hands me one as well.  I know she's a master with this, and I'm wishing we could have used a less cheesier weapon.  I wont be able to get in melee range without dying or end sword locks with a quick kick to the stomach.  The sword even feels weird...like i'm holding a 10 foot tape measure.

The duel starts, and she swings and I parry the tip of her sword near my guard, and the sword bends, and wraps around my sword and cuts the thumb on my right hand.  Bleeding already and disgusted at the fact that she's probably been using this weapon all of her life, I try to find some honor in me.  I try to focus on her style and mimic it.  She's holding her weapon like a two handed, but when our swords clash, she lets go of her left hand and flicks her wrist like she has a rapier.  I think that movement is what makes her sword whip like.

She thrusts at me a moment after my attack started, and we both cut each other on our left arms. (I'm in a white gi at this point too)  This girl doesn't wince or anything, and goes in for another attack.  I parry it, and back away so she can't wrap her sword around mine again, and lunge at her.  She brings her sword away from her centerline, and slashes horizontally, and connect with my left arm again.  As i move towards her, I can feel the steel burning through my flesh just as I connect above her left clavicle.  She pulls the sword away and steps back.  I stepped forward, and trusted again, and flicked my wrist when our swords connected.  I got her on the wrist, and she still managed to cut me on my right hand again.  She pulls away, and thrusts for my centerline, I slapped it away, but the sword cuts the right side of my ribcage.  I let the grip of my left hand go, and raised my elbow up into a fencing stance so she couldn't do anything to it, and I trusted at her.  I got her at the same location she got me. 

She's got tons of blood leaking out of her, and I can see only specs of white near the bottom of her uniform.  I took several paces back, and saw the blood on the floor, and I slowly looked at myself.  I too, was covered in blood.  She was getting tired though....her bun wasn't wasn't tight....strands of hair were hanging down her face.  And I could feel that her spirit was weakened...or she was hiding it.  Out of breath, we only could express ourselves through facial expressions.  I gave her a look that said "this is pointless, we'll both die", and she walked back.......and sat in this wooden bench swing.  It was facing the other way, and I started walking up to it as well.  I sat down beside her and slid away from her...smearing our blood across back of the swing...creating a red canvas.  I said "look", and spelled out the letters, L O V E, in our blood.  And she said "that's not her name".  I said "No, that wasn't for her, that was for you".  She gasped for a second, and before she could say anything, she passed away.  Sitting there, with her eyes wide open, fixed on me.  Everything started fading to black, and I knew it was my turn to go too.

----------


## Bucketheadjamz

i found myself racing to end. that was a great read. felt like i was reading a book... hehe. nice!

----------


## AURON

it started out kind of quirky, and turned into one of the best dreams I've ever had.  I wish I incubate that girl, and spar with her in my next lucid.  Glad you enjoyed it as much as I did.

----------

